# I did not know this, cool window trick for keyless entry Beetles



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

http://jayscarblog.com/volkswagen-beetle-window-trick/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

With Vagcom you can make it so you can control your windows from your keyfob also.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

It doesnt seem to work on my hardtop. Thats a really kewl feature though. :beer:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> It doesnt seem to work on my hardtop. Thats a really kewl feature though. :beer:


 do you have keyless entry? It works fine on my convertible. Is your hardtop and early model? I wonder if its a 13 thing? 

First we get locking glove boxes, then we get windows that work, and on top of that we get extra features on our key less entry!!!! Convertibles rule. 

Oh, we got the spoiler too, WITH the painted side up!


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> do you have keyless entry? It works fine on my convertible. Is your hardtop and early model? I wonder if its a 13 thing?
> 
> First we get locking glove boxes, then we get windows that work, and on top of that we get extra features on our key less entry!!!! Convertibles rule.
> 
> Oh, we got the spoiler too, WITH the painted side up!


 Yeah, I got all that on my '12...keyless entry and everything else. Must just be one of those non-obvious added features that you gotta find by accident....but only on the vert' :beer:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Yeah, I got all that on my '12...keyless entry and everything else. Must just be one of those non-obvious added features that you gotta find by accident....but only on the vert' :beer:


 I wonder if it can be VCD'd in.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I've done this haphazardly for months couldnt figure out what the right combo was, thanks!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

BugzLife said:


> It doesnt seem to work on my hardtop. Thats a really kewl feature though. :beer:


 It worked on my hardtop...It even opened my sun roof :thumbup: 

Thanks eace:


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Works on my '13 too


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

would be even more awesome on 'verts if you could raise/lower top that way. However I think that would be blocked to not kill the battery


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chrisho said:


> would be even more awesome on 'verts if you could raise/lower top that way. However I think that would be blocked to not kill the battery


 I wonder if it can be done in vag com, anyone with a vert have a vag com to try?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Grimey-1 said:


> It worked on my hardtop...It even opened my sun roof :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks eace:


 Maybe Im not gettin' the combo right since it seems to work for everyone else. Maybe Ill spend some time with her and see what Im doin wrong. :beer:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

It doesn't work on mine either. 

2012 Turbo Hardtop.


----------

